# Very basic Universal Remote options. harmony, etc



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

it sure looks like the harmony remotes have most of the market. I am working on a very basic system for my parents. I need a universal simply to operate a marantz receiver, JVC dvd unit, and Phillips TV. I need something that is easy to see (big numbers, illuminated, etc), simple to use, and cheap. I really cannot make heads or tails of which harmony remotes have which features. There is an H659 available used locally for 35 bucks but is a few years old. A little concerned with that. 

Not sure if the H659 preceeds the 700, 650 or what. I do like the back illumination. Can anyone help me along in understanding what I might need? Are the LCD display remotes much easier to see and operate? Can anyone recommend either harmony models to consider, but maybe other brands?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have owned 3 Harmony remotes and they all have worked well with all the equipment I have. The LCD screens are nice but not necessary and I don't think they would be easier to see than a backlit remote. What features are you looking for outside of it being easy to see?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I recommend the 1100 because its a touchscreen with very illuminated icons that is very easy to use....it also has RF capablity... IR pointing may be a hassle for your parents so get an RF extender ... I do not recommend the 900 series with IR blaster ...it doesnt work well... so get the 880 or the 1100...


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I disagree with the previous post. I have used a Harmony 900 as my HT remote for 2 1/2 years and it has performed very well. I agree with the recommendation to go RF. I use that on my 900. Biggest advantage is that you don't have to point the remote at anything. Plus, it will work to change volume, etc. from another room.

I looked at the 1100 when I bought the 900. My personal preference is to have buttons for FF, REW, STOP, etc. rather than on screen icons. I had a Pronto before the 900 and it forced me to use touchscreen for some basic transport controls - like next chapter on a DVD.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you own an iPhone, iPad or iPod touch?

If so, you could always purchase the L5 attachment and download their remote app. It's really inexpensive, allows you to program macros, and is easily customizable. It's a great, I've had one for about 9 months and have had no issues with it.


----------

